# Wild Camping Devils Dyke Brighton - not safe



## Snowbird96 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm a new member to Wild Camping and after looking at a number of posts talking about Wild Camping in Brighton we decided to stay there last Saturday.  The Devils Dyke has a number of car parks that do not have signs restricting overnight parking, but it was like a High Street with the number of cars and people involved in salacious activities. Within minutes we had people knocking on our door.  We hightailed it out of there and went to the Jack and Jill windmill carpark which was empty and we had a much more enjoyable evening there, waking up to beautiful views over the South Downs.  However, I did feel somewhat traumatised by the earlier events and didn't sleep very well!


----------



## eurodat (Apr 15, 2015)

Do we still have a police force?   Dogging seems to be blighting the whole country these days


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Apr 15, 2015)

It is quite irritating when you're parked up and have all this activity going on around you but it is actually illegal? I'm not sure.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Not safe is something of an over-the-top assessment...

Not quiet is about as much as you can say really. 

These people are using the carpark to conduct their hobby - as are you. Either shut all the blinds etc. Or move on, but don't let that lot make you feel uncomfortable. 

Steve - never done the dogging thing.


----------



## Luckheart (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack and Jill is the only place we were "chased" away from, by tykes in a 106. A couple of years ago now. No harm done. Just irritating little oiks.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Apr 15, 2015)

We went up there to park a few months ago and found the first park had been taken over by  P*******S and there was the biggest mess of scrap and  assorted rubbish amongst the vans and caravans there The next park up had too tight an entrance with high banks stopping me getting in. We went off to find better.


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 15, 2015)

MollsPhot said:


> It is quite irritating when you're parked up and have all this activity going on around you but it is actually illegal? I'm not sure.


i thought sex in public was illegal


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 16, 2015)

molly 2 said:


> i thought sex in public was illegal


It is compulsory in Barnsley


----------



## Captain Biggles (Apr 16, 2015)

molly 2 said:


> i thought sex in public was illegal



Only if you enjoy it!

     Captain Biggles     lane:


----------



## yorkieowl (Apr 16, 2015)

molly 2 said:


> i thought sex in public was illegal



Only if you get caught.


----------



## Dezi (Apr 16, 2015)

Wints are we talking Dinky toys here or a race of Sussex midgets with a grudge ?

Just asking.

Dezi  :scooter:


----------



## runnach (Apr 16, 2015)

I am not so sure it is jealousy David. I would suggest the "oiks" are more affluent and have cars nowadays, gone are the days when mischief was knocking on a door and legging it when the occupants were engrossed watching Coronation Street or their favoured soap....I would agree though this dilution of our fabric is disappointing.

Channa


----------

